# Cadian Shock Troops



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm busy painting Cadian shock troops in the colours of the 85th (not because I'm planning any Lava or Firedrake campaigns, but because my son liked the red colur scheme (!)). 

[Actually, I'm painting the first one whilst I work out the best colours to use.] 

Anyways, the question is: can the 85th use the gate symbol for the army badge? In the codex, that symbol is used for the 8th, but I can't work out if it's a general Cadian army symbol, or a Cadian 8th army symbol. Does anyone know?

Following on from that, should the tanks etc be painted in a similar colour scheme (terracotta and red gore)?


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

IMO red tanks would be too colorful. I would go with black with red a red stripe on each side (you will know what I mean by stripes on the side if you can get a look at some mordian tanks).


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanks can be the same colour I think, but a good way of defusing the colour is with some good weathering to take the edge of it. 

As reagrds the symbol, I personally think the gate is the Cadian symbol, not just of the 8th, but others may have more detailed backgorund knowlegde on this.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The gate symbol is the Cadian Gate symbol so I believe it is a common theme of all Cadian units. But of course that would be Cadian units as to units from Cadia as opposed to units from other systems that just happen to use the same gear as the Cadians.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

@Djokovic: I've not seen any Mordian tanks, so I'll have to find some pictures before I start painting them.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

newt_e said:


> Anyways, the question is: can the 85th use the gate symbol for the army badge? In the codex, that symbol is used for the 8th, but I can't work out if it's a general Cadian army symbol, or a Cadian 8th army symbol. Does anyone know?
> 
> Following on from that, should the tanks etc be painted in a similar colour scheme (terracotta and red gore)?


Right, here are your answers from me (a 3 years in teh abg IG/SM player) - one of the few people who can make sense of the mish mash that is the IG dex.

1) CADIAN 8th or CADIAN 16678908765th, whatever, so long as it's CADIAN, it is from the planey of cadia, thus it uses the CADIAN gate symbol on its badge. The number is just to represent the army that battalion is part of (cadia has many armies, positioned throughout the universe)

2) technically the tanks should be in the same scheme as the infantry as the IG tend to use camo, and having urban camo on the men, yat pink and yellow polkodots on the tank, wouldnt bode well for the tank... HOWEVER! this is warhammer, and the idea of the whole game is that you should be as creative as you like and do what you want, thus the models are supplied unpainted. so, if you wanna paint a tank pink, and the men orange, go ahead!

M


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the Firedrakes aren't exactly Blood Angels red, they're more Red Gore/Scab Red colours, IIRC, and I personally think those colours are fantastic on Tanks. 

As said, break up the colours with a nice splash of colour - White Bands or something, to show that they're centrepieces.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

magician847 said:


> ...
> 1) CADIAN 8th or CADIAN 16678908765th, whatever, so long as it's CADIAN, it is from the planey of cadia, thus it uses the CADIAN gate symbol on its badge. The number is just to represent the army that battalion is part of (cadia has many armies, positioned throughout the universe)...


This is fluff-wise correct, as I understand it. If your army is Cadian, it _should_ use the Gate. It might be white on blue, it might be black in a red circle on white, it might be gold on purple, it might be blue on quarterd white and yellow, anything you like.

But, slightly less correctly fluff-wise, it's at least arguable that non-Cadian regiments might use the Gate too.

Consider the British Army. Can't remember what regiment it is (was?) but it had a castle on its badge, standing for Gibralter. Not coz it was the 1st Gibralter Rifles or whatever, but because that's where it first saw action. The badge was a battle honour. So it's _arguable_, at least, that a regiment that had the Cadian Gate on its banner might do so because it was raised for the deffence of, and saw action in, the defence of the Cadian Gate.

Just another possibility.

:heraldic cyclops:


----------

